#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新兽报道

## Mirage和Crystia

啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊

一个新兽报道，我的头像还在画，也许五百年后就画完了。不过画出来也不知到看起来怎么样，人类都是用.....手？来画。我能怎么办啊！（用尾巴哈哈哈）-_-||Crystia想帮忙可他不知到什么是画画。况且我连如和把绘画作品po到电瑙上都不知道。我问过Crystia了，他对人类的文明了解的比我还少QWq  必须的哈哈哈  

完了我怎么这么情绪化

待会去写文章

----------


## Mirage和Crystia

人类做出来的东西好复杂 :penguin_em34: 

hmm.........所以有兽知道如何把爪绘图片变成电子档并且质量上不会有太大的损伤吗QwQ

----------


## 峰峰

HI~Mirage和Crystia
初次見面很高興認識你
可以上傳至貼圖服務，再把連結放到文章裡

----------


## Mirage和Crystia

nooooooooop我怎么这么粗心呐 嘶~~~


忘了说自己の的性格了

hmmm平时很害羞,偶尔回有点傲娇，经常变得很情绪化可又一只努力的保持冷静。同时我觉得我很 -----固执？---- 我觉得我还是先略过那句话比较好  然后。。。一部我回直面孤独，因为我已经习惯了把，另一部分却很害怕？或许最可怕的不是得不到，而是放不下吧。 
怎么我说着说着就变成这样了 

最后我永远爱着Crystia 嘶~~~~

----------


## 0阿努比斯0

hi Mirage＆Crystia
欢迎新兽。 :jcdragon-tail-faster: 
感觉是一个（两个？）很有故事的兽呢 :jcdragon-tea: 甚至可以感受到具象化的情绪画面。
对于抓绘转入电脑或许需要扫描仪这种神奇的机器。
期待看到你的兽设呢。

----------


## 月光雪貂

嗨~，Mirage和Crystia，歡迎來到狼之樂園，之前疑惑了很久，之後才注意到你是蛇啊!，也許你會是個不錯的口"尾"畫家~

其實有點好奇Crystia的性格和其他性質，還有你們平常互動的方式，這樣可以讓介紹更完整:3

如果在狼樂上有什麼不懂的地方可以來聊天室詢問，或是自己扒文，希望你們在這裡玩得開心~

----------


## Mirage和Crystia

关于Crystia.....你们可以把ta当成我用幻想出来，再从我的兽格里分裂出来之后通过我的力量凝聚形成的一只兽qwq

----------


## 則

歡迎你呦⋯⋯希望能早點看到你的設定
也很高興能夠認識你呢

----------

